# replacing throttle sensor on 2000 nissan altima



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

hi,

is it a major job to replace the throttle sensor on a 2000 nissan altima? i beleive ive located it, and it looks like there are a few bolts and an electrical plug, connector that have to be removed. are there any specs or adjustments needed after the installation???

thank you,

bob


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought AutoZone allows you to use their version of
http://library.alldatapro.com/
My local library also has a service like this for cardholders; it's cheaper than keeping these kinds of books on the shelves.


----------

